

It's All Glue: Building a Desktop Application with Lua - gnosis
http://www.lua.org/wshop05/Hamburg.pdf

======
burke
I've been tempted to learn Lua for quite a while now. I think I'll start
tonight.

~~~
gnosis
I just started learning it myself a couple of weeks ago, and I'm now half-way
through the online "Programming in Lua" book.

I'm quite impressed with the core language, which is quite elegant. And it's
amazing what they've been able to do using just associative arrays (called
"tables" in Lua) as their sole data structure.

